# Low price offer sites



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

What sites are you using to find low price VPS and other data offers?   Looking for new options, different providers and even non US sites.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What sites are you using to find low price VPS and other data offers?   Looking for new options, different providers and even non US sites.


Most the time I've just been using LEB however I've noticed recently they post offers from companies less than a week old which is ridiculous.

I've just been getting offers from hosts I already know of as of recent.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Noticed the new host problem on LEB and  I see the same old tired offers, same handful of locations/datacenters.    Quality has been lacking on LEB for a while.

We need an offers section on here


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Noticed the new host problem on LEB and  I see the same old tired offers, same handful of locations/datacenters.    Quality has been lacking on LEB for a while.
> 
> We need an offers section on here


How do you recommend we do so? Exclusive offers that are put up by our stuff, somewhat as a blog?


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2013)

I've got a little something something in the works. Won't be 'low end' specific, however. But you'll be able to list deals from low --> high, etc.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

Sorry @Nick, I see the offers category.

Exclusive offers are asking a lot of work from a host.  All the setup in their billing system and writing a new ad.

The blog format is well, tired.  I rather dislike that approach.  Offer threads should be fine that accept comments.  Let providers submit them and freely post.  No reason to slap on silly stuff like some other stuff before the ad, not any value in most of that anyways.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

@MannDude, that would be nice.  Sortable would be great.  That's a total new project though.  I'll look for it in the future


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @MannDude, that would be nice.  Sortable would be great.  That's a total new project though.  I'll look for it in the future


Just for reference, the tagging on here is not the same as LET


[member=buffalooed]
 
Will result in: 

In regards to the project, got the perfect domain for it. No ETA on when it will arrive however.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Sorry @Nick, I see the offers category.
> 
> Exclusive offers are asking a lot of work from a host.  All the setup in their billing system and writing a new ad.
> 
> The blog format is well, tired.  I rather dislike that approach.  Offer threads should be fine that accept comments.  Let providers submit them and freely post.  No reason to slap on silly stuff like some other stuff before the ad, not any value in most of that anyways.


How would a directory of hosts sound?  It could include references such as recent offers, reviews, etc.. and would be a go-to place to collect information about a provider before purchasing.


----------



## shovenose (May 14, 2013)

http://www.budgetproviders.com/

It's my site, but I'm working on adding some more variety... Also if any providers want to post an offer just PM me here, or you can follow the instructions on the site (but you don't have to).

Already gets over 300 pageviews a day.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2013)

A directory that is searchable and sortable by price, features, etc. that is needed.  Probably something out there already, but low visibility.


----------



## MannDude (May 14, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> A directory that is searchable and sortable by price, features, etc. that is needed.  Probably something out there already, but low visibility.


Nick and I are working on that =]


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 23, 2013)

Need a rating and review section for all the hosts as well.  B)


----------



## vanarp (May 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> A directory that is searchable and sortable by price, features, etc. that is needed.  Probably something out there already, but low visibility.



I think ServerBear does that exactly.


----------



## titanicsaled (May 23, 2013)

Maybe you and serverbear could collaborate to provide integration across both sites. Would be a great partnership in my opinion.


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2013)

Looking forward to see what MannDude has in the works.  
Right now Jarland has setup a site called MinimalVPS (refer to my sig), and a number of us (including me) are trying to fill in content for the site.

We're looking for offers to be posted there so if any providers here would like to help out in improving the site, feel free to send in an offer.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

I don't need vps but I always check the competition and the best place to do that in my opinion is WebHostingTalk.


----------

